# Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???



## lutik (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute|wavey:

Ich wollte mit Kollegen nächstes Wochenende (Fr.abend bis So.) zum Angeln nach Roermond rausfahren. Könnt ihr mir nen preiswerten Campingplatz emfehlen von wo man auch nicht weit fahren muss zum Angeln (Fried- und Raubfisch), evtl die Preise pro Nacht oder sowas.
Wir waren noch nie in der Gegend und wollen das mal ausprobieren!

Für hile wäre ich sehr dankbar!!!


----------



## krauthis7 (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=54240


----------



## lutik (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

danke erst ma für die antwort

aber ich bin da nicht wirlklich fündig geworden ind dem Link(Verweis) von dir


----------



## Lachsy (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				lutik schrieb:
			
		

> danke erst ma für die antwort
> 
> aber ich bin da nicht wirlklich fündig geworden ind dem Link(Verweis) von dir



er meinte die Marina Oolderhuuske, wo du zelten und direkt angeln kannst
http://www.oolderhuuske.nl

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> er meinte die Marina Oolderhuuske, wo du zelten und direkt angeln kannst
> http://www.oolderhuuske.nl
> 
> mfg Lachsy


 
genau das meinte ich:m


----------



## lutik (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Danke hab da angrufen und alle fragen geklärt!!!!

Gruß Lutik


----------



## lutik (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

ich hätte da noch eine Frage
welche Papiere braucht man um da an der Maas zu angel

also erst ma ne Sportvisakte und was sonst noch?


----------



## naish (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

die sportvisakte und eine limburgvergunning gilt nur für die maas. Ansonsten noch einen Maasplassen Schein.


greets naish marcel


----------



## lutik (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Aha verstehe...

ich habe da noch was von der grote Verguuning gehört
würde sie vielleicht ausreichen anstatt von limburgvergunning und von Maasplassen Schein???

danke für die antworten


gruß Lutik


----------



## krauthi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

die grothe verguinning beinhaltet  die limburgverguinning  aber   um an den seen der maas in der gegen roermond   brauchst  du die maasplassenkarte 

meistens wird eh alles  als ein paket zusammen verkauft  



gruß krauthi


----------



## lutik (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

ok

und wie tereur ist den so ein packet?
gilt der auch wie die sprotvisakte für das ganze jahr?
sorry für so viele fragen!!!

kann man diese an der verwaltung von nem campingplatz bekommen?


----------



## krauthi (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

wir haben die papiere  beim leo in würselen bekommen kostenpunkt komplett 42 €  und da ist alles drin enthalten   

beim camping bekommt die papiere leider nicht   es gibt in roermond aber auch einen angelladen   oder  beim VVV



gruß Frank


----------



## lutik (10. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Aha

Könntet ihr mir wohl sagen wo ich den Angelladen finde (ne genaue Adresse) oder einfach den Namen dann schaue ich im Internet selber nach der Adresse??!!! Ach und wie lange haben da die Läden so auf? Wir kommen am Fr. so gegen halb 7 abends in Roermond an, wird das wohl passen?

Oder die Adresse von VVV würde dann ja auch reichen dann hollen wir uns die Papiere dort??!!!!!

Danke für die Hilfe!!!


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



> wir haben die papiere beim leo in würselen bekommen kostenpunkt komplett 42 € und da ist alles drin enthalten


Das ist aber eine Menge Holz. Sind das die Papierchen mit Goldrand und auf Büttenpapier gedruckt? 
Mal im Ernst, kanns du mal schreiben, was die Scheine einzeln kosten und wo genau sie zu bekommen sind. "beim leo in würselen" sagt mir auch nicht gerade viel.


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

@Herbert
hier die adresse

Leo´s Angelmarkt

Morsbacher Str. 34
52146 Würselen

Telefon + 49 2405 - 84350

Email: Info@Leos-Angelmarkt.de

preise sind im einzelnen , habe ich bei meinem verein in holland geschaut , du bist ja automatisch mitglied wenn du das packet kauft in einem Holländischen Verein. 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Schmoeller (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Moin Lutik,
da ihr ja aus Witten kommt, würde sich vielleicht anbieten, in Venlo die Vergunning zu holen. und zwar bei : http://www.eurotackle.nl/

Ansonsten gibts in 41334 Nettetal-Lobberich nen Angelladen, der Freitags bis 20 Uhr auf hat. http://www.top-fishing.de/ Dirk, der Besitzer, verkauft auch die Vergunning. Und ich glaube, er kann euch auch ein paar gute Tipps geben.

Gruß
Schmoeller


----------



## Wedaufischer (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

@Clarissa

Danke für die umfangreiche Info. #6. Habe Leo's Angelladen auch gefunden.

Braucht man nicht nur die (Maas)Plassenvergunning und gut ist?

Die Visakte hat ja wohl jeder (Hollandangler), oder sind da auch holländische Angelvereine mit am Werk, für deren Gewässerabschnitt(e) man auch eine Vergunning braucht? |kopfkrat


----------



## lutik (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Danke Schmoeller#h
das mit Venlo ist eine gute Idee
Haben unsere route nun so geplannt das wir bei  http://www.eurotackle.nl/ vorbeifahren es liegt ja fast auf dem weg bzw. wir machen da kaum umweg bis nach roermond!

Aber wie teuer ist den nun die Maasverguuning???;+ 

Wir werden wohl nur an der Maas angeln, denn die grote Verguuning also inkl. alle seen kosten zu teuer (ca 42Euro)!


----------



## Lachsy (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @Clarissa
> 
> Danke für die umfangreiche Info. #6. Habe Leo's Angelladen auch gefunden.
> 
> ...



nicht das ich es bei den Seen wüsste. da brauchste die Maasplassen Verguinning . Ich weis aber ehrlich nicht ob man sie auch einzeln bekommt. wir holen immer fast das ganze paket ausser die Roer. Es gibt an der Maas zb einen Frachthafen der ist vereinsgewässer .

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Braucht man nicht nur die (Maas)Plassenvergunning und gut ist?
> 
> Die Visakte hat ja wohl jeder (Hollandangler), oder sind da auch holländische Angelvereine mit am Werk, für deren Gewässerabschnitt(e) man auch eine Vergunning braucht? |kopfkrat


 
Hallo Wedaufischer

es ist so wie du sagst, aber man muß damit die Massplassenvergunning ihre Gültigkeit hat in einem Verein sein *dessen Stempel vorne* auf der Massplassenvergunning drauf gestempelt sein muß.#d 
Also wenn du dir die Massplassenvergunning holst und bist nicht in dem Verein dessen Stempel vorne drauf ist, das heißt du kannst es nicht durch eine Mitgliedskarte beweisen, hat die Vergunning keine Gültigkeit.(steht in der Massplassenvergunning auf der ersten oder zweiten Seite.)
Für bestimmt Gewässerabschnitte braucht man keine besonderen Vergunnigen, hab ich zumindest noch nie gehört. Was du aber für einige Stellen noch brauchst ist die Limburgvergunnig, da hält es sich genau wie mit der Massplassenvergunning mit der Gültigkeit. Wo für man die Limburgvergunnig genau braucht kann ich Dir aus dem Kopf|kopfkrat nicht sagen.
Werde aber nochmal nachschauen.

Ach und was hast du für eine Visakte?? 
Die groote??
oder die Sportvisakte????
da gibt es auch große unterschiede!!!!!!!!!!!!#t 

Ich hofe ich konnte Dir helfen :q und dich nicht noch mehr verwirren#d .


----------



## Schmoeller (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				lutik schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wie teuer ist den nun die Maasverguuning???;+
> 
> Wir werden wohl nur an der Maas angeln, denn die grote Verguuning also inkl. alle seen kosten zu teuer (ca 42Euro)!


 
Hi Lutik,
guckst Du hier: http://www.visstandverbetering-maas.nl/vergunningen.php  


*Prijzen 2005*


Sportvisakte 9,50 euro
VVM-_junior_ (inclusief lidmaatschap, LImburgvergunning HFL en Grote Vergunning NVVS) 6 euro
VVM-_senior_ (inclusief lidmaatschap, Limburgvergunning HFL en Grote Vergunning NVVS) 18 euro
Maastrichtse Vijververgunning 14 euro
Oder hier: http://www.roermond.com/vvv/info.php

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

hier ein bild davon was Siff-Cop angesprochen hat, wegen der Maasplassen verguinning







mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lucio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Na klar kann man die Maasplassenvergunning einzeln kaufen! Man kann ja auch explizit darauf verzichten, und wenn ich Lust hätte in Maastricht zu angeln, dann würd ich zum Bergsma fahren und mir die Maastrichtvergunning kaufen.
Du musst halt nur in einem Verein sein, der der Limburger Föderation angeschlossen ist.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Lucio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Siff-Cop schrieb:
			
		

> Wo für man die Limburgvergunnig genau braucht kann ich Dir aus dem Kopf|kopfkrat nicht sagen.



Damit du in der Maas und den Kanälen mit zwei Ruten und mit Kunstködern und Köfi angeln darfst.

Ohne Limburgvergunning, sprich nur mit Sportvisakte, nur eine Rute und nur mit vom Minister zugelassenen Ködern (Maden, Wurm, Teig..)

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Schmoeller schrieb:
			
		

> *Prijzen 2005*
> 
> Sportvisakte 9,50 euro
> VVM-_junior_ (inclusief lidmaatschap, LImburgvergunning HFL en Grote Vergunning NVVS) 6 euro
> ...


 
Zur Spotvisakte: Also wenn man nur diese Karte besitz darf man nur mit bestimmten Ködern Angeln das heißt keine Kunstköder.
um mit Kunstködern zu Angeln braucht man die groote Vergunnig.
hier nochmal zum nachlesen


Maastrichtse Vijververgunnig: Das wird wohl ein Erlaubnisschein sein um an bestimmenten Gewässern zu Angeln hat aber nicht mit denn Algemeinen Papieren zu tun.

:q :q :q :q :q 

jaja die spinnen die Holländer


aber nur ein bischen wie wir alle....... .......................


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Ich danke euch für eure Auskünfte. #6

Dann rekapituliere ich mal. Man braucht:

1. Sportviskakte
2. Vergunning (Limburg)
3. MaasPlassen Vergunning+Mitgliedschaft in einem der Limburger Angelsport-Federation  angehörendem Angelverein
4. Alle Scheine müssen richtig ausgefüllt sein.

Das alles ist im "Krauthis" Rundumsorglospaket alles drin und kostet bei Leo 42,00 T€uros.

Ich habe so ein Rundumsorglospaket für Nord-Holland (Sportviskate, Grote Vergunning (NoordWest Nederland&Gooi en Eemland) + für einige zusätzliche Gewässer eine lidmaatschap von HSV de Baars und kostet 17,50 T€uros.

Also bräuchte ich alles bis auf die Sportvisakte.


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Damit du in der Maas und den Kanälen mit zwei Ruten und mit Kunstködern und Köfi angeln darfst.
> 
> Ohne Limburgvergunning, sprich nur mit Sportvisakte, nur eine Rute und nur mit vom Minister zugelassenen Ködern (Maden, Wurm, Teig..)
> 
> Ciao Lucio


 
stimmt so nicht ganz du brauchst unbedingt noch die groote vergunnig 
um mit zwei Ruten und mit Kunstködern und Köfi angeln zu dürfen.

Die Limburgvergunnig ist auch der Erlaubnisschein für bestimmte Gewässer mit der Anzahl der ruten usw hat das nichts zu tun.
Die Limburgvergunnig ist genau so ein Erlaubnisschein wie die Maasplassenvergunnig für die Maasplassen, ich weiß nur nicht mehr wofür muß ich nochmal rein sehen dann meld ich mich nochmal...


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Sportviskakte
> 2. Vergunning (Limburg)
> 3. MaasPlassen Vergunning+Mitgliedschaft in einem der Limburger Angelsport-Federation angehörendem Angelverein
> 4. Alle Scheine müssen richtig ausgefüllt sein.


 
Richtig bis auf :
2. Vergunning (Limburg*)+Mitgliedschaft in einem der Limburger Angelsport-Federation angehörendem Angelverein*

das muß auch noch sein!!!!


----------



## Lucio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Die Mitgliedschaft im Verein beinhaltet die Grote- und Limburgvergunning.

Die Preisunterschiede resultieren hauptsachlich aus dem recht hohen Vereinsbeitrag des Vereins dem man beim Leo beitritt.

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Die Mitgliedschaft im Verein beinhaltet die Grote- und Limburgvergunning.


 
kann so sein, muß aber nicht.
 bei uns im Verein muß man sich das extra erfragen. Dan kann man auch einfach nuir denn Jahresbeitrag bezahlen und sich die Sportvisakte bei der post holen und man kann
am Vereinsgewässer Angeln aber auch nur Dort.


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

ich zahle folgendes

Ich zahle 12 € mitgliedbeitrag
9,50 € Sportvisakte
6  € massplassengenehmigung

wenn ich wollte könnte ich für 4,50 € noch die Roer nehmen.

Das ist ja soviel wasser für sowenig geld  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lucio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Da kannst du Recht haben. Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, daß man ohne Vereinsmiedliedsschaft KEINE Grote Vergunning und auch KEINE Limburgvergunning bekommt.


----------



## Lucio (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> ich zahle folgendes
> 
> Ich zahle 12 € mitgliedbeitrag
> 9,50 € Sportvisakte
> ...



Wo kaufst du denn die Papiere? Und wie heißt dein Verein?

Ciao Lucio


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

Hey Lucio


hier haben schonmal ein paar leude geschrieben wieviel sie bezahlen usw.
Nurmal so zum durch lesen..


----------



## Lachsy (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Lucio schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kaufst du denn die Papiere? Und wie heißt dein Verein?
> 
> Ciao Lucio



Der verein ist HSV de Rietvoorn Ool
ich kaufe sie anfang des jahres , hole sie mir dann in einer Vereinskneipe, dafür machte der verein extra öffnungzeiten

diese jahr waren das 

- Samstag 18. Dezember 2004, van 10.00 Uhr bis 16.00 Uhr
- Samstag 15. Januar 2005, van 10.00 Uhr bis 15.00 Uhr

die papiere kannste auch online ordern, dauert aber wohl etwas immer mit der zustellung. Frag mal Rotauge wie lange sie gebraucht haben

hier mal der link zu verein
http://www.rietvoorn-ool.nl

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Wedaufischer (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



> Een Sportvisvergunning geeft het recht om in de daarin opgenomen wateren te mogen vissen. Deze vergunning is te koop bij de aangesloten verenigingen. Te onderscheiden hierin zijn de Verenigingsvergunning, Grote vergunning en de Federatievergunning.


Das macht die Sache des Verstehens auch nicht gerade einfacher. So gesehen ist die Limburg Vergunning eine Federatievergunnig und hat nichts mit der Grote Vergunning zu tun.



> Een veelvoorkomend misverstand is, dat men denkt dat men met de Grote Vergunning overal in Nederland in alle wateren mag vissen. *Met de Grote Vergunning mag men alleen vissen in de wateren die in het begeleidende boekje "Lijst van Viswateren" staan.*


Mit der Grote Vergunning NVVS kann man also überregional innerhalb der Niederlande in allen Gewässern fischen, die in der Gewässerliste aufgeführt sind. Allerdings sind nicht alle Gewässer dort aufgeführt.

Also ist die Limburg-Vergunning eine lokale Federatievergunning. Die Maasplassen-vergunning eine Verenigingsvergunning.

Sehe ich da etwas falsch?


----------



## Siff-Cop (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> Also ist die Limburg-Vergunning eine lokale Federatievergunning. Die Maasplassen-vergunning eine Verenigingsvergunning.
> 
> Sehe ich da etwas falsch?


 
So würde ich das auch sehen.#6 #6 #6 

Ich denke so ist es auch für alle verständlich.#6 #6


----------



## thefish (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

... was so einfache Frage doch für einen Wirbel erzeugen kann... ;+ 


Grüße#h


----------



## Aali-Barba (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				lutik schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Schmoeller#h
> das mit Venlo ist eine gute Idee


 
Ob die Idee so gut ist, wird sich zeigen. |kopfkrat Der Weg von Venlo nach Reormond ist zwar auf der Karte recht kurz, aber wenn Du die große Landstrasse auf der Holländischen Seite nimmst, kannst Du zu den Stoßzeiten schnell mal eine Stunde und mehr dort auf Achse sein. :v Die geht durch sämtliche Ortschaften, hat zig Ampeln und vor jedem Ort mit Ampel hast Du da fast Stau. Wir haben das nun schon zweimal erlebt, einmal waren wir für die Tour sage und schreiben über 2 Stunden unterwegs. :r


----------



## Wedaufischer (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*



			
				thefish schrieb:
			
		

> ... was so einfache Frage doch für einen Wirbel erzeugen kann... ;+
> 
> 
> Grüße#h


Wo siehst du denn den Wirbel?

Ich denke mal, dass hier einige Unklarheiten (Vergunning) aus der Welt geschafft wurden. Allerdings sind wir da etwas von lutik's Thema abgekommen, wofür ich mich bei ihm entschuldige.


----------



## lutik (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Camping für Angler in Nähe von Roermond???*

@Aali-Barba

Hmm ich hoffe wir werden da gut durchkommen , denn einen aderen ausweg sehe ich nicht(wegen den Papieren). Das 2. mal werden wir´s wohl leichter haben.


@ Wedaufischer

Das ist nicht schlim, wegen meinem "Thema". Die Fragen, die hier geklärt wurden hätte in dem nächsten Trad von mir gestellt!!!

Und danke noch mal an *ALLE* beteiligten, war sehr hilfreich, ich bin schon gespannt auf das kommende WE, das wir in Roermond verbringen, aber ob das Wetter noch mitspielt ist ne andere Frage;+!!!!!!!


----------

